# new boat low rpm?



## freiguy (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey all! Just bought a boat and am in the process of breaking it in and had some questions. I'm only getting just under 5k rpm at wot. Is that because of ecm limiting it? Is there anything I can adjust to get a few more? I've been reading a lot and can't seem to find a definitive answer. Its an opti 115/80 on 1752 alweld. Thanks!


----------

